# LEISES Gamer Notebook gesucht, mit gtx 880m, bis 1600,-



## gamer-inside (1. Juli 2014)

Guten Abend liebe Community,

ich suche dringend ein Gamer Notebook mit der stärksten mobilen GPU = GTX 880M und hoffe hier Hilfe zu finden in Form von Beratung,
für das Gerät kann 1600,- Euro ausgegeben werden wenn es sich lohnt.

WICHTIG ist das es so leise wie möglich ist, ich weiß das volle Power und flüsterleise nicht so richtig zusammen passen aber so ruhig wie möglich !
Ich habe mir das MSI Dominator Pro für 1699,- gekauft und musste es wieder umtauschen da es beim spielen einfach nur EXTREM LAUT war und 
das ohne der Cooler Booster Funktion, mit musste man sogar die Kopfhörer auf Anschlag hoch drehen : unerträglich.
Es war ein wirklich Hammer Gerät und alles andere war Perfekt, aber das ging mit dem Gaming auf keinen Fall sonst hätte ich es behalten.
Selbst Watch Dogs lief perfekt.

Also kurze Infos zum gesuchten Gerät, am besten ähnlich wie das MSI :
Quad-Core ab 2,8 Ghz
RAM ab 8 GB
GPU  GTX 880M
HDD und SSD
beleuchtete Tastatur
so leise wie möglich !!!!!!!!!

Zocken möchte ich damit z.B. Watch Dogs - GTA V - Far Cry 4 - EA Sport Games  usw.

Freue mich auf schnelle Antworten am besten aus Erfahrung durch Besitz oder ähnliches,
im Laden kann man die Lautstärke bei spielen leider nicht testen.

Danke


----------



## Research (2. Juli 2014)

Eies davon.
Haben die mächtigste Kühlung auf dem Markt und super Service.

Konfigurieren bekommst du sicherlich hin?

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P724 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")


----------



## iTzZent (2. Juli 2014)

@*gamer-inside* da wirst du nix finden... dafür ist das Budget eindeutig zu gering... das GT70 ist schon das billigste GTX880M Gerät auf dem Markt. Da musst du schon deutlich mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen, um das einzige leise Gamingnotebook mit GTX880M kaufen zu können.

ASUS ROG G750JZ-T4024H (90NB04K1-M00270) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4700HQ, 4x 2.40GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 1.5TB HDD + 2x 128GB SSD (RAID0) • optisches Laufwerk:  Blu-ray (BD-ROM), DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 880M, 4GB,  HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1920x1080, non-glare • Anschlüsse: 4x USB 3.0, Gb  LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n/ac, Thunderbolt 10Gb/s, Bluetooth  4.0 • Cardreader: 2in1 (SD/MMC) • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 8 Zellen, 5900mAh,  3h Laufzeit • Gewicht: 4.80kg • Besonderheiten: beleuchtete Tastatur,  Nummernblock, 3D-Ready • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre  (Pickup&Return)
*ca. 1950€

*Testbericht: Test Asus G750JZ-T4023H Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests 

Asus ist der einzige Hersteller auf dem Markt, welcher es geschafft hat, potente Gaminghardware leise und effizient kühlen zu können. Hersteller wie MSI oder Clevo (dies beinhaltet auch MySN, One, Hawkforce etc) sind da DEUTLICH lauter. Du würdest eh nur bei One.de ein günstiges GTX880M Gerät bekommen, denn alle anderen Anbieter sind da deutlich teurer, bei gleicher Hardwareausstattung. Da dir aber schon das MSI zu laut war, wirst du mit einen Clevo Barebone genauso unglücklich, dann bleibt dir nur noch die Asus ROG Serie.



> *Geräuschemissionen*
> 
> 
> Stürzen wir uns auf den Lärm-Vergleich und konzentrieren uns dabei gleich auf die *Load-Lastzustände*.  Hier hat Asus gute Arbeit geleistet, denn die beiden Konkurrenten  kommen auf im Schnitt 13 % höhere dB-Werte. Zur Orientierung: Der  gemessene Schalldruckpegel berücksichtigt keine psychoakustischen  Faktoren, die gefühlte Lautstärke skaliert also nicht proportional zum  dB-Wert. Als Faustregel gilt, dass eine Erhöhung um 10 dB zu einer  subjektiv etwa doppelt so hoch empfundenen Lautstärke führt. Die  Unterschiede sind also größer, als es die reinen Zahlen vermuten lassen.  Vergleicht man die Lautstärke bei mittlerer Last (Load Average) mit  aktuellen Gamer-Notebooks, ordnet sich das Asus G750JZ gerade noch *im oberen Drittel* des Feldes ein.
> Subjektiv charakterisieren wir die Lüfter als *gutmütig*,  dynamisch und ohne auffällige Drehzahlstufen. Im Idle-Betrieb sind sie  oft aus, werden schon bei geringer Belastung hörbar, aber nicht lästig.  Beim Spielen hat man es mit einem *deutlichen Rauschen* mittlerer  Frequenz zu tun, das bei unserem Exemplar leider mit minimalen  Pfeifgeräuschen hinterlegt ist, die aber nur sehr empfindliche Naturen  auffallen dürften. Uns ist die Geräuschentwicklung im Rahmen des Tests  jedenfalls nicht auf die Nerven gegangen. Die Festplatte war nicht  herauszuhören.


----------



## gamer-inside (2. Juli 2014)

habe das hier gefunden, es steht da : 

" Flüsterleise und überragend kühl
stets möglichst effizient und vor allem leise. Das Kühlsystem der ROG Gaming-Notebooks gilt als das beste der Welt "

https://www.cyberport.de/asus-g750j...x870m-blu-ray-windows-8-1-1C28-1QZ_12886.html

kann man darauf vertrauen oder alles wieder nur Marketing ?

Die Ausstattung ist schlechter aber vielleicht allem in allem wegen Geräuschentwicklung besser ?


----------



## iTzZent (2. Juli 2014)

Nein, das stimmt schon. Asus hat mit ABSTAND das beste Kühlsystem für HighEnd Notebooks. Nachteil ist aber, das sich die aktuellen Geräte nicht mehr reinigen lassen, ohne das man sie komplett zerlegen muss... Des weiteren sind GPU und CPU onboard und lassen sich auch nicht auswechseln... bei MSI ist alles austauschbar.

Du kannst natürlich auch noch ein wenig warten, denn in ca. 2-3 Monaten bringt MSI das GT72 auf den Markt, mit neuem Gehäuse samt DualFan Design.

Hier gibts das Asus mit 1.5TB HDD für weniger Geld: ASUS ROG G750JS-T4065H (90NB04M1-M00670) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hier ein Testbericht vom GTX780M Model (gleiches Gehäuse) : Test-Update Asus G750JH-T4080H Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests



> *Geräuschemissionen*
> 
> 
> Die wuchtige Bauart zahlt sich vor allem bei der Geräuschentwicklung aus. Aufgrund des großen Volumens konnte ein *hervorragendes Kühlsystem* integriert werden, das kaum einen Laut von sich gibt. Im Idle-Betrieb stellten wir *durchschnittlich nur 32 dB(A)*  fest. Nach einer längeren Ruhephase schaltet sich der Lüfter ganz ab,  wodurch keine Geräusche mehr entstehen. Das G750JH wird dann  ausschließlich *passiv gekühlt*, bis der Lüfter die erzeugte Wärme wieder nach außen transportieren muss. Selbst die maximale Idle-Lautstärke ist mit *33 db(A) *nur geringfügig wahrnehmbar. Im Vergleich zum Schenker XMG P703 kann das Asus G750JH voll überzeugen. Das Clevo P177SM Barebone erreicht im Leerlauf einen Pegel von 36-37 db(A).
> Eine ziemlich gute Figur macht das G750JH auch in unserem Lasttest, der einer typischen Spiele-Session ähnelt. Mit rund *36 db(A)* agiert das Notebook überraschend ruhig und das trotz eines Core i7 4700HQ und einer Geforce GTX 780M – Respekt! Ziehen wir erneut das Schenker P703  zu Rate, erkennen wir, dass Asus hier alles richtig gemacht hat.  Angesichts von 46 db(A) ist der 17-Zoll-Konkurrent erheblich lauter. 45  dB(A), welche das G750JH unter Volllast erreicht, sind ebenfalls  akzeptabel.


----------



## gamer-inside (2. Juli 2014)

ja das GT72 ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht schlecht aber :  " Allerdings zu einem höheren Preis ! "


----------



## iTzZent (2. Juli 2014)

Naja, wie teuer das GT72 werden wird, wenn es denn auf´m Markt ist, kann dir noch niemand sagen. Aber unter 1600Euro wird es sicherlich nicht kosten. 

Das Asus mit GTX870M ist schon nicht verkehrt... nur fehlt da halt die Leistung zur GTX880M... Vielleicht kommt das GT72 denn auch schon mit den Maxwell HighEnd Karten, wenn sie denn mal rauskommen... irgendwann.


----------



## Magesun (3. Juli 2014)

Hab mir ein asus g750jm gekauft (hatte davor n750jk, aber habs zuruck gegeben), und bin sehr zufrieden) Der ist sehr leise und kuhl , also, kann nur weiter empfehlen)


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (6. Juli 2014)

Schenker sind die mit Abstand Besten auf dem Markt 
Wenn ich mein P304 unter Last manchmal GAR NICHT hören kann wundere ich mich schon ob da nicht was defekt ist^^
Achte auf einen 4712, der bleibt rund 20% kühler als der 4710. Das lohnt sich 
Aber 1600 für ein leises GTX 880M Modell?
Eindeutig zu wenig


----------



## Alex555 (6. Juli 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Schenker sind die mit Abstand Besten auf dem Markt
> Wenn ich mein P304 unter Last manchmal GAR NICHT hören kann wundere ich mich schon ob da nicht was defekt ist^^
> Achte auf einen 4712, der bleibt rund 20% kühler als der 4710. Das lohnt sich
> Aber 1600 für ein leises GTX 880M Modell?
> Eindeutig zu wenig


 
Das mit dem P304 überrascht mich, wenn ich mir diesen Test anschaue (Test Schenker XMG P304 (Clevo W230SS) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests ) (wurde mit einem großen I7 gebencht) 
Wie sind deine Temperaturen so? Würde mich interessieren, ob der 37W I7 wirklich so ein Unterschied ist! 
Clevo ist von der Wertigkeit / Design zwar nicht das non plus ultra, aber sehr gut dabei. Doch selbst bei Clevo wird es schwer, ein 880M Modell für 1600€ zu bekommen. 
Entweder mehr Geld oder warten


----------

